# Check out our Summer Fragrance Series!



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

Each week on the Specktra blog Janice is reviewing some great perfumes which are perfect for summer! Check out todays post here - Spring Fragrance Series: GUESS Seductive Wild Summer - and tell her what you think


----------

